# Bought old stove could use some advice.. Franklin stove..



## Prinksters6 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok....We came across a wood burning stove on craigslist........... I will admit I did not do any research... I had no idea of the big wide world of stoves that existed...we saw the picture, thought it looked nice, thought the price was good so we bought it9it came with lots of 8 in. pipe, some insulated). I was asking for advice from my uncle about installing it and he asked " what brand is it?" wow, silly me, I never asked. so when we came home I immediately went to the internet to start looking it up. at first was super excited to find out it was a franklin stove.. that means it is old right? Wait, maybe we dont want something so old in our house... then I see it is made in Taiwan.... sigh... I only sighed after I have read a few post on here about those........some say they are only worth $50..others have said these are only good for ornamental....
So I thought, since we have it...... maybe some of you could share with us what you do not like about these stoves... what might be good points... dangers if any, problems...ect...
Please inform me..... I like the looks of it, but I want to make sure it is safe, we plan on using it in the living area of our 1700 sq ft home.. I have children.. we get free firewood so it doesnt bother us if it uses alot.. we are currently doing that with our fireplace. we would like to stop using the fireplace to heat and use a stove instead. We have been using our fireplace as main heat during day and space heaters at night. Would like to use a stove at night instead...
Thanks in advance....


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 5, 2011)

basically a low efficiency freestanding fireplace.
low heat out put
huge clearances to combustibles
polluting smoke dragon

can make a nice planter for daisys, i wouldn't install one in my home with children if i had ANY other choice


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 10, 2011)

It's a campfire in your living room...


----------



## skinanbones (Mar 10, 2011)

When we take those out of peoples home we suggested that you use them as a chimnea on the cement deck or out on the lawn.  If we bring them back to the store and paint them up we can usally get $50 or $75 for them as chimnea's


----------



## webbie (Mar 10, 2011)

As the others have mentioned, it is probably not worth installing....between the chimney size and the hearth size and the low efficiency - you'd be better off finding either a used newer stove or springing for a new stove...there are many low priced models these days.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 10, 2011)

Boat anchor


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a pic of a similar stove used to heat a cabin.  Neat looking stoves. Not much better than your fireplace.   Not practical, efficient or safe by today's standards!  But if you want to hook it up be very carefull with it!
I'd hook it up outside as a nice outdoor fireplace and get something better for inside the house!


----------



## crossout (Mar 18, 2011)

no wonder why the owners put this thing in the basement lol this is a rental house i am renting i only used it 2 times it only heat up to 15 feet or so but its like a open fire place... black bart in the other hand over 30 yrs old sure hell can heat up this house lol it was a hard worker this winter and saved us at least 350 a month in heating cost....


----------

